# effect of diet/exercise on our hormones...



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

i know this forum is mostly men, if y'all are reading this thread u might wanna choose not to read any further, particularly if you are squeamish about womens' shizzle haha.....

does a sudden increase in training and protein intake mess up your hormones? i think i am really struggling this month, a lot more than usual with PMT :/ and the one period iv had since i started my new regime was reaaaaaally light. barely there tbh!

is this what normally happens and will it pass? or is it a sign i should be chilling out on the cardio a bit :/ is there anything i can do to offset this?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

pixiesillycat said:


> i know this forum is mostly men, if y'all are reading this thread u might wanna choose not to read any further, particularly if you are squeamish about womens' shizzle haha.....
> 
> does a sudden increase in training and protein intake mess up your hormones? i think i am really struggling this month, a lot more than usual with PMT :/ and the one period iv had since i started my new regime was reaaaaaally light. barely there tbh!
> 
> is this what normally happens and will it pass? or is it a sign i should be chilling out on the cardio a bit :/ is there anything i can do to offset this?


Make sure you are getting enough healthy fats in your diet. When you body is under stress either through heavy training, or because your bodyfat is low (and this varies from woman to woman) periods can become light or disappear completely. This does not mean you can't get pregnant, and to go without periods for an extended period of time may be unhealthy. I had reduced bone mass at 23 because I'd not menstruated for 5 years as a result of heavy athletics training, and probably poor diet - I ate zero fat, high carb and minimal protein. I've currently not had a period since mid to late February but do expect them to return once I get my diet sorted, and my body has settled down after competing.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

If your training and increasing the protein and your body is going into tissue repair mode, then your thyroid is possibly upping the release on testosterone. And increase in testosterone in women has a reversing effect on normal feminine characteristics. As it really is such a small amount released in women it may just be that little more enough to cause your body to react temporarily. This is purely my own possible theory, hopefully someone may have better explanation.

I know my missus periods are rarely consistent,strangely she had a heavy period last month and this month it only lasted a day.


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Pixie,

It's true that if complete amenorrhea lasts for very extended periods of time (typically years) its a sign that your bone density might suffer, and you need to address this so that it doesnt last for too long.

However dont panic, a couple of months of light or no bleeding because you're getting leaner shouldnt alarm you. I hadnt had periods for 7years, same reason as rose, but never had issues with bone density or other. I still miss a few in preparation for competitions but everything always comes back to normal afterwards. Many female athletes go through such a phase.

Having said this, you dont want this situtaion to last for too long. Rose is completely right, get enough healthy fats in your diet. Omega 3's at every meal, more nuts !!. They are really important right now. In addition, avoid high impact aerobic training, it will spare your joints. And I remember giving you some ideas to back off on the cardio periodically... this might be the right moment to try this :wink:


----------

